# Empire Combination Square - it is straight.



## AaronK

thanks for a very good review.


----------



## Sawdust2

I was talking with the Starrett people at the IWF last year.
I asked them if they had any show discouints.
"Nope" 
"Why not?" 
"We don't need to."

They know their stuff.

Lee


----------



## PurpLev

good review- and I have to agree. I have an Empire 12" comb-square and found it to be true and square always. I then got the 6" version as well as an all around square- and it too was square - however , I found it hard to locate a 6" square that moved smoothly - I went to 2 HD and tried ALL of them out until I found one that was acceptable. the others were very stiff to move the blade on. but I never experienced that on the 12" version. it is a good solid performer for a VERY reasonable price. period!

now I do have a starrett as my main square, and use the Empire around the house - what I notice about the differences are not so much the squareness, but more the quality of materials used, and their machining - the starett materials are thicker and machined with a better finish = smoother. This gives a heavier tool, a smoother operation, and a more reliable locking mechanism. but from my experience - not more square than the Empire.

Enjoy the square - but don't be one!


----------



## a1Jim

thanks for the review


----------



## rambler7

I too have a couple of empire squares…they are square …thx 4 the reveiw


----------



## Kindlingmaker

...should that be 0.016" for the length of your unit?


----------



## jimc

I also have a 6" Empire combination square that does not adjust smoothly. I thought mine was just an isolated case until I read PurpLev's post above. I have emailed Empire to see if they have a 'fix' for the problem and will post any response received.

Jim


----------



## jimc

This is the response I received from Empire Level Customer Support:

Hi,

Thank you for your email. I have forwarded it on to my supervisor so that we can take a better look at the E255 6" combination square and why perhaps there is so much difficulty in adjusting those. I believe the problem is with the drawnut set. Which we do replace free to our customers. I would like to do that for you as well. Thank you for providing me with your full name and address so I know where to have the drawnut set sent. I wouldn't say yours is an isolated case, however, we don't have a huge amount of problems with this square. Thank you for bringing it to our attention.

I will get you a new drawnet set immediately.

Thank you and have a great day!

When I receive the drawnut set and install it, I will let you know if this corrects the problem. If so, you may want to contact Empire Level CS yourself for the "fix".

Jim


----------



## affyx

Jim, did the drawnut help?


----------



## gleasoncraftworks

I have a the same problem with my Empire 6" square. I read the directions (who does that…for a square!?) and it actually directs to run a line of light machine oil down the channel. I do that from time to time, and mine slides very nicely. Having said that, I can see how the drawnut would definitely wear down over time, and I think it's excellent that Empire will send a new one upon request.

Jared


----------



## curliejones

Just my 2 cents, I bought the Empire tru blue 16" square first and found it to be dead on accurate. About two years later, I bought the 6 inch version for easy carry in the workshop and it too is dead accurate using the flip the square test and with a cut line, thinner than my 0.5mm lead. I find that I am seldom using the 16" square and rewarded my self with a new 12" Empire about a month ago. It is actually painted blue and is true (accurate) so it is my real true blue. The first two were black. I have a small 4 inch double square from PEC that is handy in the apron and accurate, but accuracy over 4 inches must be easier than over 6, 12, or 16 wouldn't ya think? The better name tool is the least smooth operating of the four, the PEC, but the 4 and 6 in will certainly receive the most use as I am beginning to do more "shop work" than carpentry. I have truly considered buying another Empire 6" true blue ($8) just to save measurements during a project. Easier than making a marking gauge, the sharp thin blade of a good marking knife and an accurate adjustable square comes in handy.


----------

